# CD Question



## KittyKat12 (Jul 16, 2006)

I am about 3 weeks into the CD's -- and I haven't been able to stay awake for any of them except for the intro. But, I am assured that it is ok! It was a bit odd, it felt like I really hit a rock bottom mentally last week and started to come out of it on Saturday/Sunday (along w/ a huge talk w/ my husband).Did anyone feel like they hit a bad point while using the cd's? Is that normal?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi KittyKat - The program works on the subconscious mind - part of the protocol is to put a stake in the ground - so to speak - and say to yourself, this is as bad as it gets - from now on, it will only get better - never worse - so perhaps that is where that came from - and of course, who knows, perhaps you would have felt that way if you had not started the program - but I would not be too concerned with this at this point - three weeks is the average time to notice change ( you will note in your rating chart in the booklet) so this could be the start of change in that you know you are doing something different - but again, there is no way to know for sure.Just continue and persevere with the program - it took me three times because my IBS was so hard-wired and I was dealing with other serious stress issues and the program deals with those first - you will be OK.If you need some support, you can call the toll free number in your program booklet and leave your number and a good time to call and someone will get back to you with support - otherwise, just know that you can and will get better!!!All the best to you in your journey to feeling better... Take care.Marilyn


----------

